# The Dark Knight Movie (Additional link added for those that hate clowns included).



## SparklingWaves (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are some previews of the movie.  Don't skip the intro.

The Dark Knight

Are you planning to see this movie?  

If you really don't like clowns, go to this link:

ihateclowns.com > anti-clown community and the official site for people who are afraid of or just plain hate evil, creepy clowns. Yes…The No Clown Zone. Please check the section on games that is free.   You may find this therapeutic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(No offense to those that work as clowns).


----------



## damsel (Jul 15, 2008)

um, yeah! i will be there at 12:01 in the am. hooray for midnight showings!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have tickets for the midnight showing on thursday! I can't wait I have love the batman movies since I was little


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 16, 2008)

I have read several reviews on the movie and they are all extremely positive.  Some are saying that the late actor, Heath Ledger, should be nominated for an Oscar for his role in this film as the Joker.  

Here is an example of one of them.

The Dark Knight: the first review review | Film Reviews - Times Online

Consequently, his performance as the Joker and Jack Nicholson's portrayal of the Joker are being compared from many angles.


----------



## damsel (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I have read several reviews on the movie and they are all extremely positive.  Some are saying that the late actor, Heath Ledger, should be nominated for an Oscar for his role in this film as the Joker.  

Here is an example of one of them.

The Dark Knight: the first review review | Film Reviews - Times Online

Consequently, his performance as the Joker and Jack Nicholson's portrayal of the Joker are being compared from many angles._

 
yes, i read an article in entertainment weekly along the same lines. from what i've seen of the previews his performance was superb. as soon as learned that he was playing the role of the joker [long before his unfortunate death] i wanted to see it even more so than before.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, I will definitely be seeing this


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely a must see movie for me.

I just watched Batman Returns the other night to amp myself up! Christian Bale...Yummy!!!

I'm very excited to see Heath's last performance. I know it'll be great.


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 16, 2008)

I am hoping that my friend can come through for us and get us into the employee screening. I don't wanna see it all crowded because I hate when the audience is talking and just flat out rude.

Either way I just want to see it!! Im soo excited!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 16, 2008)

Damsel, I felt like you.  As soon as I saw pictures of his portrayal of the Joker, I was very interested in viewing this movie.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 16, 2008)

According to this website, Nicholson was "furious" that he was not chosen to play the Joker for this film.

Jack Nicholson 'Furious' Over Heath Ledger Playing The Joker - Movie News Story | MTV Movie News


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 16, 2008)

I like what Ledger has to  say about his role as the Joker and about Jack Nicholson.  

YouTube - The Dark Knight Heath Ledger interview


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Batman (well, Two Face more), I cannot wait for TDK. I've been avoiding the internet at all costs so I don't come across any spoilers- it doesn't come out here for another week!

We have our tickets already though, but there are no midnight screenings are anything


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jul 16, 2008)

Saturday at IMAX! We're going at 6 because the 9 and 12 showings are already sold out!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 17, 2008)

I cant wait to see it.

But a question: why is everyone going at midnight? is there a meaning/reason behind this?


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be seeing it at 12:10 am tomorrow, yayy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_Saturday at IMAX! We're going at 6 because the 9 and 12 showings are already sold out!_

 

Wow!  I never thought about seeing it at IMAX.  That would be so cool.  


I need to get my tickets a.s.a.p.  Thanks for that tip.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I cant wait to see it.

But a question: why is everyone going at midnight? is there a meaning/reason behind this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Because the film doesn't actually come out until Friday, the first time the theater can show it is at 12:01 AM late Thursday night/early Friday morning. Everyone goes then, because they want to see it first!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I cant wait to see it.

But a question: why is everyone going at midnight? is there a meaning/reason behind this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For me, I am just trying to get tickets at IMAX now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  YEAH!


----------



## val-x (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going tonight! at 12 lol IMAX!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_I'm going tonight! at 12 lol IMAX!!!_

 
WHAT?!   I can hardly type here from excitement.  I am almost speechless from reading your words.    

Gulp.  I will resort to allow someone to "shop my stash" for an IMAX ticket.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah, I forget how much I just naturally take the language here into my other world.  I told my husband about the possibility of having someone "shop my stash".   He did not understand.  I had to elaborate.  

(BTW - This terminology is credited to the creative genius of the beautiful Specktralite, AudreyNicole).  

I was shocked by his response.  "No one is going to touch that stash!"  WOW!


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG I saw it today  at 5pm (my friend did come through for us!) and it is AMAZING beyond words. Like WOW. Heath gave SUCH an amazing performance! Two faced omg! Yeah you just have to see it.

Im gonna go and see it in IMAX during the week though, weekend will be crazy packed!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for your review.   I am hanging on a thread with eagerness to see this.


----------



## user79 (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to see it too! But it's not coming out til August in Switzerland. :/


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 17, 2008)

It sure sounds like this movie will be worth the wait.

Once in a while a movie comes a long that I will want to see more than once to fully take in all the complexities of a character, a plot, or both.  From what I am hearing and seeing, this movie may be in this category.


----------



## stella89 (Jul 18, 2008)

omg... i saw TDK on wednesday and all i can say is i agree with the critics: GO SEE IT!!! not only is it a great superhero movie, its also a great movie in its own right, the cinematography, the direction, the actors were all outstanding. i loved the fact that it was so grounded in reality. it's not cheesy or OTT like previous batman films, its dark and gritty,i was literally on the edge of my seat the whole time! (btw, this is coming from a girl who loves romantic period films!). i feel like this is the first time we get to see the "real" batman onscreen. and i loved the moral issues it raised..... i wont spoil, just go see it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and if heath ledger doesn't receive an oscar nomination for his performance, i will... be very annoyed to say the least!
oh, and christian bale is HOT!..... maybe thats another major part of why i loved this film so much lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what did evryone else think???


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply.  If my contacts can pull some strings, I will get to see it tonight!  I can not wait. 

Regardless, I am getting all dazzled up tonight.  I have some big plans.  No holds will be barred with my glitter.  I even have shoes that sparkle.   I will be stepping out in the Big City with my friends and family.  The house will be rocking tonight.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2008)

All I ask is that no one spoil the movie for anyone who's not seen it.


----------



## Mo6ius (Jul 18, 2008)

I just saw The Dark Knight at IMAX this morning (the 3:15 a.m. show). This movie was totally worth standing in line for a few hours and staying up all night (watch it and you’ll know what I’m talking about… lol). I couldn’t find any bad thing to say about The Dark Knight, except for the new Rachel Dawes. Sorry, Gyllenhaal’s fans, but I don’t find her suitable for this role at all. Other than that, Christian Bale and the others were amazing, especially Heath Ledger. He was absolutely outstanding. I think he was the best Joker ever. Too bad we will never see him anymore. RIP, Heath…

  I would consider The Dark Knight the best movie of 2008!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw this at 12:10 a.m. last night, and didn't get out of the theater until 3am! it was so long, but I really enjoyed it.
The movie was great, but I agree with Mo6ius..Maggie Gylenhaal isn't a good Rachel.
she is too weird looking. haha.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually got to see the movie!  The theater was full.  My group had to split up to get a seat.  We were spread out all over the theater.   I sat next to the nicest and cutest young couple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Joker was the best!  Who could top that performance?  Heath Ledger was BRILLIANT! 

I plan to view it again.  I just want to see the Joker.  I will wait to see it on home video.  

My only compliant is that I wish the movie had more footage of the Joker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so unbelievable this man is not alive.  It's so sad.


----------



## stella89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i also agree with the above comments about rachel... her character seemed too cold. also i thought maggie g didnt seem very scared in scenes where she was supposed to be... it just felt odd


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, I agree.  The acting was not just right on the Rachel character.


----------



## lalunia (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm totally going to say what everyone else said about the movie...IT WAS BRILLIANT! Heath's performance really stood out and imo, it made the movie so great. Christian Bale is HOT and his character was pretty interesting too. I'm really not into action flicks and haven't seen other Batman movies, but this was really worth it! 

The Dark Night was filmed in Chicago so it was also really cool to see the city in a new light


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic.

That's all I can say.


----------



## alienman (Jul 19, 2008)

If I could rave to the whole world about how great this movie is, I would.  I, too, did my best not to watch any trailers/previews or even the virals b/c I was afraid it'd taint the experience for me.  

Heath Ledger was just brilliant.  He definitely deserves an Oscar for this.  I also love how the movie began!  Smart!!!


----------



## redambition (Jul 19, 2008)

i haven't seen it yet, but I heard a review yesterday that has pretty much convinced me that i have to see this one at the theatre and not wait til it's on DVD.

now i just have to convince the other half of the same


----------



## Odette (Jul 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed it. 
Heath Ledger's performance was absolutely brilliant. 
I might just go and watch it again but at the IMAX.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 20, 2008)

On Thursday night I spent hours trying to find a 12:01 am opening with no such luck. Eventually I found a 2:50 am show, and I thought, would it be worth it? It was, I got home at 5:46 am and I still thought it was worth it. Absolutely amazing, it's one of the best movies I've seen in a very long time. It wasn't just a superhero movie there was so much more. It's like a crime flick. Heath Ledger was absolutely amazing! I didn't think it was possible to LOVE the joker and batman at the same time. Heath Ledger was able to be funny and yet extremely scary. I loved it, if you haven't seen it... you really have to! And uh, Christian Bale... sexy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

I know this may sound weird, but I found something sexy about the Joker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of my friends have already seen the movie twice now.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_I really enjoyed it. 
Heath Ledger's performance was absolutely brilliant. 
I might just go and watch it again but at the IMAX._

 
I know what you mean.  With a performance this great, I would want to fully experience it all the way.  

I am glad that I didn't wait to see this on home video.  I might have lost the full effect of this tremendous performance.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I know this may sound weird, but I found something sexy about the Joker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Some of my friends have already seen the movie twice now._

 
Yeah I actually found the joker pretty sexy. I don't know what that says about me but... haha. I've loved Heath Ledger since I was pretty young so maybe it's some of that too haha.

And I'm actually going to see it for the second time soon because my friend hasn't seen it yet and she wants to go. Either way I wanted to see it again anyway.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you!  I was in thinking in the movie - "Is anyone else thinking the Joker is hot?"  DAMN!


----------



## brittanymorgan (Jul 20, 2008)

to all the maggie g. comments, anything is better than katie holmes. seriously.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brittanymorgan* 

 
_to all the maggie g. comments, anything is better than katie holmes. seriously._

 
I couldn't agree more. Infact I didn't have a problem with Maggie Gyllenhaal. Although Katie Holmes wasn't too bad in Batman Begins... but still.


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 20, 2008)

Omg this movie is BREAKING RECORDS! I am so happy about it too. One of Heath's last performances will be remembered forever. Im glad it wasnt a flop.

It already beat Star Wars for highest opening day! and Spider man for opening weekend. Yeah movie nerd here. can you tell?hehe

Im gonna watch it AGAIN in IMAX this time though, tomorrow! Cant wait!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Half of the people that I went with to see the movie had already read all sorts of stuff on it and for some it was their 2nd time seeing it.  Nothing that I read or saw took from this performance.  I have never raved over any acting like this in my life.   Even from the first scene of seeing the Joker.  I said, "DAMN!" You can feel that the audience loves this guy. 

I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot of people dressed as the Joker for Halloween.  Although, nothing can compare to the real thing. 

Shoot, I know of someone that has a tattoo of the clown from the movie, "It".   I bet this guy will be rushing out to get a tattoo of the Joker.  I know he will.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Half of the people that I went with to see the movie had already read all sorts of stuff on it and for some it was their 2nd time seeing it.  Nothing that I read or saw took from this performance.  I have never raved over any acting like this in my life.   Even from the first scene of seeing the Joker.  I said, "DAMN!" You can feel that the audience loves this guy. 

I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot of people dressed as the Joker for Halloween.  Although, nothing can compare to the real thing. 

Shoot, I know of someone that has a tattoo of the clown from the movie, "It".   I bet this guy will be rushing out to get a tattoo of the Joker.  I know he will._

 
The very second he was like, how about a magic trick, everyone went holy shit! From there on I knew it would be amazing.

Also, yeah there is going to be overwhelming amounts of jokers on Halloween. Oh, and I was on bat-blog and someone got a Joker (Heath Ledger) tattoo, it's awesome.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alienman* 

 
_If I could rave to the whole world about how great this movie is, I would. I, too, did my best not to watch any trailers/previews or even the virals b/c I was afraid it'd taint the experience for me. 

Heath Ledger was just brilliant. He definitely deserves an Oscar for this. I also love how the movie began! Smart!!!_

 

Yes, I totally agree he deserves an Oscar.   I really can not think of a Villain that liked better.  I have been searching my memory bank.

The Silence of the Lambs movie was really good.  Hmmm.  Those are different.  Gosh, I just find it hard to think of any movie where I liked the Villain this  much.

Can anyone else think of a Villain that can top this one?  If so, please share.  I will certainly see that movie.  Yep, I have the popcorn on stand by.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, now, I want to see that tattoo.  Could you send me a link by PM to see it?

I am going to forewarn my dear friend that is a tattoo artist to not be surprised by the requests.   She has not seen the movie.

Oh, I know.  I just loved how the audience was so into the Joker.  You could hear all those comments in the background.  LOL  They were loving every minute of it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_The very second he was like, how about a magic trick, everyone went holy shit! From there on I knew it would be amazing.
_

 

I wanted to hit the thanks button two times on that comment.  

My niece told her boyfriend, "I am in love."  He said, "Thanks."  She said, "Sorry, but I was talking about the Joker."


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Omg this movie is BREAKING RECORDS! I am so happy about it too. One of Heath's last performances will be remembered forever. Im glad it wasnt a flop.

It already beat Star Wars for highest opening day! and Spider man for opening weekend. Yeah movie nerd here. can you tell?hehe

Im gonna watch it AGAIN in IMAX this time though, tomorrow! Cant wait!!_

 

That's awesome this movie is getting the attention that it deserves.   I am glad you supplied us with that knowledge.  

Hey, movie nerds are ultra cool.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Wow, now, I want to see that tattoo.  Could you send me a link by PM to see it?

I am going to forewarn my dear friend that is a tattoo artist to not be surprised by the requests.   She has not seen the movie.

Oh, I know.  I just loved how the audience was so into the Joker.  You could hear all those comments in the background.  LOL  They were loving every minute of it._

 
Sure thing, BAT - BLOG : BATMAN TOYS and COLLECTIBLES: Batman Tattoos: JOKER / HEATH LEDGER TRIBUTE

There's actually two tattoos, so ah double the fun haha.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. This movie blew me away...so chilling yet riveting to see Heath's performance. Such a tragedy that he's gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SO worth the IMAX Metreon at 3:30 am!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

I really loved the movie!  i saw it saturday.  
I have always liked Heath Ledger, but I didn't know I'd cry for a week after he died.   his death was really surprising and I had no idea it would affect me as much as it has. 
I'm glad he is getting recognition and praise for his role, he is a great actor.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw it last night >_< It was excellent and there were many great performances but Heath Ledger as The Joker was a standout for sure. It is tragic that he died as this film would surely have earned him tons of recognition and more great roles. Christian Bale continues to impress. I love his "dumbed down" version of Bruce Wayne lol... _And_ he is just so nice to look at!! I am so glad that he got this opportunity to be Batman as it has opened up so many more doors for him and we get to see more and more of his talent. I'm looking forward to the 3rd installment of Nolan's Batman


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 21, 2008)

I totally agree with you - spectrolite.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_Sure thing, BAT - BLOG : BATMAN TOYS and COLLECTIBLES: Batman Tattoos: JOKER / HEATH LEDGER TRIBUTE

There's actually two tattoos, so ah double the fun haha._

 

Thank you so much for giving the link.  Those are really neat.  I bet they look even better in person.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw it on opening night with my boyf and luckily he'd bought our tickets in advance after work as the 8:30pm showing had sold out so he got the 10:45pm tickets.

When we got to the cinema, there was an 100 person long queue for our showing! I was thinking "Erm..it's only Batman!". There was even some guy dressed up as Batman there!

Maybe it's an American thing but everyone was whooping and cheering and clapping non-stop whenever the joker did anything - I found it quite annoying actually.

That aside, Heath Ledger was soooooooo good in it and it made me sad watching him in it. He had so much talent.

I'm not really a big lover of action hero remake films but this was pretty good. The special effects were fab, though I do agree that Maggie whatsherface didn't make her character very believable.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn this movie was good. I didn't expect it to be that long but oh well! The more the merrier haha


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 25, 2008)

So, it came out here yesterday and I've seen it twice. All I can say is; holy crap. What a movie.

One thing I didn't like: inclusion of Scarecrow at the start. Wth was that? Way to make him look like a small time crook.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 25, 2008)

LOVED this movie!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_So, it came out here yesterday and I've seen it twice. All I can say is; holy crap. What a movie.

One thing I didn't like: inclusion of Scarecrow at the start. Wth was that? Way to make him look like a small time crook._

 

That's why I want to see it again.  I saw some things go by so fast that I think that I missed some pieces.   I don't remember seeing a scarecrow. 

They had cellphones ringing off the hook, people raising their cellphones taking pictures, and people text messaging on the stairs throughout the entire movie.  The lights of some of those cellphones are very bright.  I got distracted. 

I know that I saw an image of a wicked looking Joker (the type on a card) laughing and falling on something somewhere in the middle of the movie.  It was a split second image.

It was so quick.  I was like - "What was that?"  

Was the scarecrow image quick too?  I did not see that one.  I was probably looking at a child sitting on the stairs by me text messaging away.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jul 25, 2008)

I saw it Sunday in Imax while on a business trip to SLC, Utah.  It was one of the best movies I have ever seen.  I was tense throughout the film and the cast was magnificent.

Will be seeing it a second time tomorrow, also in Imax, as some friends saw it on the regular screen.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 25, 2008)

I absolutely can't wait to see it!  I have to wait until late next week though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sparkling Waves, thanks for looking out in the Thread Title!  I happen to be one of those who fear clowns- ever since I was a kid.


----------



## Babycakes (Jul 25, 2008)

yay! going to see this @ IMAX,can't wait!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, so i fell into the hype and went to see this movie eventhough i'm not a superhero movie fan at all. I thought it was WAY better than Batman movies made previousely and Heath Leger's performance was superb. However, I still can't give it more than a B. 

I guess I'm definitely not a superhero fan...


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

The movie was great! We went to see it at one of the IMAX locations.. Luckly we got a seat in the very back so I wouldn't get motion sick! LOL

The first 15min were so great! I loved the bank robbing scene!

Very good movie, I just didn't like how his voice as Batman was so deep. Egghh... it was kind of annoying. But that is how his voice was in the last one. But Christian Bale is so hot that I will forgive it!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 27, 2008)

The Dark Knight: The Abridged Script | The Editing Room


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The Dark Knight: The Abridged Script | The Editing Room_

 


Abridged Script for the Dark Knight - Giant in the Playground Forums


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_So, it came out here yesterday and I've seen it twice. All I can say is; holy crap. What a movie.

One thing I didn't like: inclusion of Scarecrow at the start. Wth was that? Way to make him look like a small time crook._

 
That's because he was a small time crook. The only reason he's cooperating with Ra's Al Ghul in 'Batman Begins' is for potential profit.

Now, I've seen this movie 4 times I think already, the first was at IMAX at 3 a.m. opening morning, and later that night at some ghetto ass theater at 11, and I'm still all about it.

Joker = sex. So sad to see such talent go. Good to go out on a high note though, right?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Joker = sex._

 
Oh, yes!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

Three words: The Nurse Scene!

That MADE the movie for me!


----------



## Korms (Sep 3, 2008)

I was disappointed with this film.  Nearly everyone I know has said it is the best film they have EVER seen so I was expecting something amazing and it was, for me, just...meh.

I haven't seen Batman Begins so I wasn't really sure what to expect from this adaptation of the comic, I have to say I prefer Tim Buton's Batman for sure; maybe because it is more detached from reality than the new adaptations.  TDK felt to me more like a regular action film that happened to have a couple of guys running around in costumes.  The Joker was the only redeeming feature of this film, every scene he was in had the right atmosphere.  

Also, what on earth is going on with Batmans voice?!

I don't profess to know anything about comics, I just know what I like and what I don't like about this film.


----------

